# A few days off



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I just got out of the hospital last night.. VERY suspicious symptoms of a stroke; confusion, unable to speak clearly or form words,1 heck of a head-ache, and typing in gibberish, it looked like I was typing in Russian... After a ton of tests, blood draws, and shots in the stomach, they cleared me..What it was, is a "intense compound migraine".. It mimics the symptoms of a stroke almost exactly, and the best way to eliminate the selections, is to come in to the hospital via emergency. I'm going to take a few days off, maybe, so I'll see y'all later.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Few Days Off*



flyernut said:


> I just got out of the hospital last night.. VERY suspicious symptoms of a stroke; confusion, unable to speak clearly or form words,1 heck of a head-ache, and typing in gibberish, it looked like I was typing in Russian... After a ton of tests, blood draws, and shots in the stomach, they cleared me..What it was, is a "intense compound migraine".. It mimics the symptoms of a stroke almost exactly, and the best way to eliminate the selections, is to come in to the hospital via emergency. I'm going to take a few days off, maybe, so I'll see y'all later.


That was sure scary. A migraine is a nasty thing in itself. Always wishing you the best, and looking forward to your posts on the Forum when you are up to it.

Fred


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

My wife suffers from migraines so I understand what you’re going through. Best of luck with your recovery.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I also kinda understand where you're at since my youngest daughter suffers from migraines. Best of luck to you, and I hope the rest does you a world of good.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

So sorry to hear Loren! Please take care of yourself. You are much appreciated! Rest and let us know how you are doing in a few days.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> So sorry to hear Loren! Please take care of yourself. You are much appreciated! Rest and let us know how you are doing in a few days.


I totally agree with Broke!! I get them also, although not bad enough to go to the hospital -except once. I had started to live with eventually my second wife. I had no meds. I could not stand the dark, I could not stand the light. I could not lie down, I could not stand up. Somehow I got thru the night. Nasty!!

Take care, you are a giant on this site.
Al


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Prayers for a quick recovery and nor migraines!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Wishing you the best bud. Better than a stroke. Take a few days off and do nothing.
We will see you in a few days.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck with your problem, wish you the best.
Hopefully all will be good soon. Take care.

Magic


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> I just got out of the hospital last night.. VERY suspicious symptoms of a stroke; confusion, unable to speak clearly or form words,1 heck of a head-ache, and typing in gibberish, it looked like I was typing in Russian... After a ton of tests, blood draws, and shots in the stomach, they cleared me..What it was, is a "intense compound migraine".. It mimics the symptoms of a stroke almost exactly, and the best way to eliminate the selections, is to come in to the hospital via emergency. I'm going to take a few days off, maybe, so I'll see y'all later.


So sorry to hear your this, flyernut. Definitely take some time off and rest. I'm hoping you can get this under control. Take care, my friend.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Scary stuff. Rest up.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Bummer Flyernut. I hope you are up and going soon. Best wishes. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Follow your Dr's orders and get better soon!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Hope you're getting back to feeling better, rest up and slow down.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Glad to hear that is what it was.
Better then the other? :smokin:


----------

